# leaking fuel injector pump 574



## walt50 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello,
I have an international 574 with a d239 engine. It's birth year is 1971. I noticed the other day that diesel is leaking from the timing cover that is on the side of the injector pump. Is it fixable? It leaks about 1 drop every second or two. The engine seems to be running fine and lots of power.

Thanks, Walt


----------

